# Nokia not big on India, sees the market as its "least favourable" for doing buisiness



## mohit9206 (Aug 24, 2013)

*cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/w697/public/field/image/2013/08/Windows_Phone_Nokia_India.jpg?itok=hf92_MD5



> It would appear that Nokia isn't too keen on India these days. At least from a manufacturer's stand point. The issue at hand seems to be a hefty tax bill that has the Windows Phone OEM considering the country its "least favourable" market to operate in.
> 
> Nokia is fighting a $20 Billion rupee tax demand from the Indian Government (about $311 million U.S.). A tax burden that may have Nokia move the manufacturing of their mobile phones to China and import them to the Indian market.


Nokia not big on India, sees the market as its "least favourable" for doing buisiness | Windows Phone Central


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2013)

Somewhere in ET , I read that Nokia is even threatening to leave India. With MoTo gone is it time for Nokia now ?


----------



## RohanM (Aug 24, 2013)

^^Good for them. Indian market is ruled by samsung & micromax these days.. [Sony is gaining traction]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

we need nokia here. they dont need to leave.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 24, 2013)

Nokia should join android bandwagon now... that's the only saver for them.... M$ OS is still not there....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 24, 2013)

^Steve Ballmer has announced his retirement...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2013)

Nokia will not move out of india...it was one of the biggest market for them through out years....and maybe only one of the market where they still sell feature phones of Asha series


----------



## RohanM (Aug 24, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Steve Ballmer has announced his retirement...



Mr. Elop should also do the same....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 24, 2013)

Angry Finns detected.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

Well if they leave India then bad for them.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 24, 2013)

We will miss them badly. So unfortunate they did not go with Android. The newer models, feature and smart, they release are no gems either.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 25, 2013)

Well i wish Nokia Stay in India...
I can wish only can't pay their taxes


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2013)

They should have hoped into Android bandwagon when they could have, but they didn't. At the very least it would have helped them to come out just how Samsung benefited from Android.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2013)

hopping into android bandwagon, they wudnt be toe to toe with sammy


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 25, 2013)

No more droids . We have enough already.
At least WP is a good alternative to droids and iOs. It needs to survive.


----------



## snap (Aug 25, 2013)

yep we need windows it gives the consumer more choice


----------



## RohanM (Aug 25, 2013)

I want pure view camera in android so in short nokia in android.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 25, 2013)

i bought Nokia N72 with very hard earned money back in 2008, the phone stoped worrking after a year, when i went to claim warranty, they said its out of warranty and the reason my phone stoped working was that the circuit board (or we can say motherboard of phone) is bend and it cann be fixed....... i was very angry felt cheated

later i found that many of the nokia phone which had manufacturing defect were not recalled by nokia instead they sold it to save money. since then  i dont recommend any nokia phone to anyone.

i have used many low cost samsung phone and they are way better than shitty nokia crap

well they should leave India, we dont need them, we have many company in india with good reputation...... the thing is that they cant stand against the competition, hence all this excuses..

if they want to do business they have to pay taxed like all other companies pay. look how EU countries do in such cases..


----------



## RohanM (Aug 25, 2013)

^^ Well I bought Nokia N70 in 2007 & that is still working like a charm, that phone just don't want to die...


----------



## funskar (Aug 25, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> i bought Nokia N72 with very hard earned money back in 2008, the phone stoped worrking after a year, when i went to claim warranty, they said its out of warranty and the reason my phone stoped working was that the circuit board (or we can say motherboard of phone) is bend and it cann be fixed....... i was very angry felt cheated
> 
> later i found that many of the nokia phone which had manufacturing defect were not recalled by nokia instead they sold it to save money. since then  i dont recommend any nokia phone to anyone.
> 
> ...




 

I m shocked how you are comparing nokia with samsung & other brands in reputation..
Nokia is still the best in reputation & in service


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 25, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> i bought Nokia N72 with very hard earned money back in 2008, the phone stoped worrking after a year, when i went to claim warranty, they said its out of warranty and the reason my phone stoped working was that the circuit board (or we can say motherboard of phone) is bend and it cann be fixed....... i was very angry felt cheated
> 
> later i found that many of the nokia phone which had manufacturing defect were not recalled by nokia instead they sold it to save money. since then  i dont recommend any nokia phone to anyone.
> 
> ...



This is the first time i am hearing this. i brought Nokia E63 3 years back. its working perfectly fine till now.
One of my friend brought X6 two 3 years back. phone had some trouble with internet then Nokia Replaced X6 with C7 Which was Much costlier then X6 At that time.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought 4 nokias (& 3 SE and 2 samsung  ) ... 3310, 3110, N70 and 5800 and other then looking ugly they are not bad...still working fine ....
I would say samsung are too delicate to handle...but its good that its a touchscreen era where u wont let ur handset fall down 

even now while traveling I use my most dependable 5800 for signal , music and can be used as a weapon


----------



## funskar (Aug 26, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> One of my friend brought X6 two 3 years back. phone had some trouble with internet then Nokia Replaced X6 with C7 Which was Much costlier then X6 At that time.



Between myseld replaced nokia 5800xm with x6 16gb then extended the warranty by paying 490 inr for 1yr n then after 2 months got x6 replace to c7 n it's till running super fine one of my frnd's younger brother is use it...

Nokia superb in terms of service & quality..
Samshit have to scratch their Balls hard to defend service quality of nokia


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 26, 2013)

Nokia is also good because they source components from within India, generating employment and revenue. 

Nokia Asha 501 – Made in India, by India, for India


----------



## lywyre (Aug 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> No more droids . We have enough already.
> At least WP is a good alternative to droids and iOs. It needs to survive.



Yes. You are right in more choice for us. Nokia 520 for example is good phone at the given rate. But many more will buy if 520 also came with Android. I mean, not dual boot, but two different version with same hardware.


----------



## d3p (Aug 26, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> i bought Nokia N72 with very hard earned money back in 2008, the phone stoped worrking after a year, when i went to claim warranty, they said its out of warranty and the reason my phone stoped working was that the circuit board (or we can say motherboard of phone) is bend and it cann be fixed....... i was very angry felt cheated
> 
> later i found that many of the nokia phone which had manufacturing defect were not recalled by nokia instead they sold it to save money. since then  i dont recommend any nokia phone to anyone.
> 
> ...



Company PR Identified....


----------



## Ironman (Aug 26, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> *cdn.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/w697/public/field/image/2013/08/Windows_Phone_Nokia_India.jpg?itok=hf92_MD5
> 
> 
> Nokia not big on India, sees the market as its "least favourable" for doing buisiness | Windows Phone Central



We still need Nokia

As much as we need MMX or Karbonn or Samsung
Nokia is still our back up mobile !

and there the rock solid Symbian ............ our ex-loved mobile OS !

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5210842_700b.jpg


----------



## lywyre (Aug 26, 2013)

^


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 26, 2013)

Nokia. I just can't find another reliable and rigid hardware other than Nokia.I have used almost every Phone brands which are available in India.Even today i'm using both iPhone and Galaxy but i would still prefer a Nokia if they release a phone with Android.The solid build quality makes Nokia exceptional.If later on we get true multitasking and rich app ecosystem from windows then definitely i will switch to windows phone too.

Till then Go Go Samsung...Go go Apple.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 26, 2013)

Only hopping into *Android* will save them now...


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 26, 2013)

I have to disagree about that for a model Nokia N95 8gb.     
Maybe that was a mistake or so but the build was pathetic compared to my previous phones like 6600, 6630 , N70, etc.
TBH , N95 became a PITA due to maintainanxe cost.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2013)

Went 18 times to service center in 15 months for my old Nokia 6303c (2009-2011). Stupid CC guys instead of repairing the phone actually kept flashing the os until I found that I.C. was damaged after the warranty had expired. even though it was a Nokia s40 handset, some good s40 apps from nokia store were shown as unavailable for it. I got the apps through a loophole and they worked absolutely fine.

So, I decided never to buy a nokia product again.


----------

